# In praise of Heart



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, yeah, NOW I remember why I was in love with Ann and Nancy! LOL! They ROCKED!:

[youtube=object]4gpNqB4dnT4[/youtube]

[youtube=object]yRw-uFS1dzw[/youtube]

-Mikey

P.S. I lost the link while trying to post the vid (not as easy as it is supposed to be), so I had to go looking for it again on YouTube, so while I was at it I added Magic Man as well.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

OK, I have been trying and TRYING to figure out how to post this video without the link, and either I am too stupid to figure it out OR the directions in the FAQ's are not clear enough. Could someone please help me out here? I would like to know how for next time. Thanx,
-Mikey


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great clip Mikey. That was the classic version of Heart. I saw them way back in the day as a supporting act for April Wine here in London. Great show. Wish I could help you with your YouTube problem...I have tried myself but no luck.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'll say I still dig me some "70's" era Heart - Dreamboat Annie, Dog & Butterfly kinda stuff.

They lost me when they went all power-ballad or whatever in the mid-80's.

Lotta great guitar hooks in their stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

That white Travis Bean the guy in the super tights has is kick ass.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I explained in an earlier thread.Not many views since the original title read "post a christman vid" insead of christmas vid lol,funny mistake but it was fixed.Maybe someone will revive it next year.
Heres the link,the description is in the first post under the video.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=18866&highlight=christmas


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You know what I am diggin'......... all those big straps !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

man 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rpxoMiZPzo&feature=related


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Even some of the 'tributes' are awesome, this version of Barracuda with Gretchen Wilson and Jerry Cantrell totally makes me :rockon2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqQkECIn738


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> man
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rpxoMiZPzo&feature=related


Is that the same wall of speakers?? What's the story on that?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah Gee .. she's a republican 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uhALbIzO-s&feature=related


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nancy Wilson ROX!!! I don't think she gets enough credit as a guitarist, she's amazing


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldnt call Nancy a great guitarist, but she does have great stage presence and puts a lot of energy into the show. Probably a pretty good songwriter as well.
Interesting trivia:
In June 1986, Nancy Wilson married journalist, screenwriter and director Cameron Crowe. She made a cameo appearance in his movie,* Fast Times at Ridgemont High in 1982, in a scene where she was driving a Corvette, listed as Beautiful Girl In Car.*
I remember the scene, didnt pick up on it that it was her...gonna have to watch it again!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Ah Gee .. she's a republican
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uhALbIzO-s&feature=related


According to wiki:
"Barracuda" was played at the 2008 Republican National Convention after speeches by the party's presidential nominee John McCain and his vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin (a reference to Palin's nickname "Sarah Barracuda"). *On September 5, 2008, the Wilson sisters made a statement to the press disassociating themselves from the Republican Party's views*. The media had a field day.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The band has a very good catologue of hits. I seen them last year and they still have it. Great show.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

When I grew up in Nanaimo, B.C., Heart was just getting started. They lived in Vancouver, and played MANY gigs in the Nanaimo area as a cover band. They did a killer job covering Zeppelin tunes among other stuff. The Battle Of Evermore was always part of their set, and I noticed Ann still used that song performing as The Lovemongers in some movie soundtrack or something. We were all in love with the sisters, but they seemed like they were in a different world. They were booked to play at my Grad in 1975, but didn't show, something about a misread date on the contract or something. Kind of a washed-out grad party. I have a friend who was regularly on their site in years to come saying they owed us and should play at a reunion for us-he eventually got banned from their site-LOL! Anyway, that summer was when Magic Man came out, and I remember driving to work early one morning and hearing the song for the first time. They were a GREAT cover band to start with and definitely seemed to have 'other-worldly' talent, but I think their first 3 or 4 albums even surpassed any expectations any of us had for them at the time. That original line-up was truly great and inspired. The weird thing was that after they released Magic Man, I never got to see them live again-still would like to, though. I couldn't believe how many clips of them are on YouTube, so I just had to start this thread and post some. Even now that Ann looks so drastically different than in her younger days, she still can sing AMAZINGLY! Sorry for the long read here.
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I did mention them in the humbucker/single coil thread as an example of how to use 2 guitars--in reference to the songs where Nancy plays acoustic & whoever the other guitarist was at the time palying electric. (In the earlier days this tended to be Roger Fisher) Then there was also Howard Leese.

At times they had 3 guitars. 

But the earlier Heart songs mixed them well.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> When I grew up in Nanaimo, B.C., Heart was just getting started. They lived in Vancouver, and played MANY gigs in the Nanaimo area as a cover band. They did a killer job covering Zeppelin tunes among other stuff. The Battle Of Evermore was always part of their set, and I noticed Ann still used that song performing as The Lovemongers in some movie soundtrack or something. We were all in love with the sisters, but they seemed like they were in a different world. They were booked to play at my Grad in 1975, but didn't show, something about a misread date on the contract or something. Kind of a washed-out grad party. I have a friend who was regularly on their site in years to come saying they owed us and should play at a reunion for us-he eventually got banned from their site-LOL! Anyway, that summer was when Magic Man came out, and I remember driving to work early one morning and hearing the song for the first time. They were a GREAT cover band to start with and definitely seemed to have 'other-worldly' talent, but I think their first 3 or 4 albums even surpassed any expectations any of us had for them at the time. That original line-up was truly great and inspired. The weird thing was that after they released Magic Man, I never got to see them live again-still would like to, though. I couldn't believe how many clips of them are on YouTube, so I just had to start this thread and post some. Even now that Ann looks so drastically different than in her younger days, she still can sing AMAZINGLY! Sorry for the long read here.
> -Mikey


Ann can still do those Led Zep covers.

[youtube=object]g8pwfw9LY6o[/youtube]


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Bobb! She sings it better than Plant! Thanx for that! I was going to quote you and ask how you posted the video, and when I did it showed the BBcode the way you did it and I went back and edited my first post to show the videos instead of the links! Sweet! Thanx,
-Mikey


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

bobb said:


> Ann can still do those Led Zep covers.


That's funny. As much as I like Heart the Lovemongers are a band I like far more. Their Battle of Evermore is better than Zeps. Yea, that's right, I said _better_.

[youtube=object]q7DxFQ6FhzQ[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ian, I completely agree, it's like they were meant for that song! I love love love Heart!! It was a happy day that I finally nailed the intro to crazy on you! VH1 has been showing a live performance of Dreamboat Annie and they still have it! There's just not alot of female bands that get to me, but they're for sure an inspiration. And for the the record, I HATED that sappy 80's crap the record company wanted from them. ick!


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Roger Fisher, their original lead guitarist, was a fantastic player. 
Can't say I've had much interest in the band since he left...
It's a shame Roger's not better known - I assume some believe Howard Leese played all the hip leads on the early recods... Not the case. Leese is a solid player, but Fisher was really special (IMHO).


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Ann Wilson is one of the greatest female singers in Rock. She still has it too.


----------

